# Diritti TV: Sky si aggiudica Serie B e Premier League. La situazione



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

In queste ore si stanno definendo quelli che saranno i diritti TV della prossima stagione. L'emittente televisiva Sky cerca di rispondere all'esclusiva CL di Mediaset Premium, assestando due colpi niente male: i diritti in esclusiva per la Serie B e il canale Fox Sports che trasmetterà la Premier League e la Bundesliga. 

*Ecco, ad oggi, la situazione aggiornata dei Diritti TV in ambito calcistico per la prossima stagione 2015/2016 (quelli di Sky e Mediaset valgono per il prossimo triennio)*

*‪‎Sky‬*

- SerieA (tutte le partite);
- SerieB (tutte le partite);
- Europa League (tutte le partite, una a turno da mandare free);
- Qualif.Euro 2016 (tutte le partite, i match dei azzurri in differita)
- Qualif.Europei per il Mondiale 2018 (tutte le partite, i match dei azzurri in differita)

*‎FoxSports‬ (nel pacchetto Sky)*

- Premier League;
- Bundesliga;
- Liga
- Eredivise
- Copa Libertadores & Copa Sudamericana

*‎Mediaset Premium*
‬
- SerieA (8 squadre ancora da decidere, sicure le cinque big: Juve, Milan, Inter, Napoli, Roma, Lazio, Genoa, Fiorentina);
- Telecamere negli spogliatoi, nei tunnel e interviste all'intervallo;
- ChampionsLeague (tutte le partite, una a turno da mandare free);
- SuperCoppa Europea (da mandare free)
- Ligue 1
- Scottish Premier League

*‪EuroSport‬ (nel pacchetto Sky e Mediaset Premium)*

- MLS;
- Champions League Donne;
- Mondiale Donne, under20, under17 & Beach Soccer;
- Europei under19, under17, under19 Donne, under17 Donne

*‪RaiSport‬*

- SuperCoppa Italiana;
- Coppa Italia (dagli ottavi in poi);
- Mondiale Donne, under20, under17 & Beach Soccer;
- Europei under21;
- Tutti i match ufficiali e le amichevoli sul territorio italiano delle Nazionali Italiane


----------



## prebozzio (9 Maggio 2015)

Pensavo che Sky e Mediaset cercassero di accaparrarsi la Coppa Italia, dopo il buon successo di pubblico di questa stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2015)

Ma Fox Sports è su Mediaset quest'anno, mica dall'anno prossimo passerà a Sky?


----------



## diavolo (9 Maggio 2015)

La liga spagnola,eredivise e ligue 1 chi le trasmetterà?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma Fox Sports è su Mediaset quest'anno, mica dall'anno prossimo passerà a Sky?



Si, dal prossimo anno Fox Sport si vedrà solo su Sky. Il contratto con Premium scade questa stagione e non è stato rinnovato. Probabile ripicca di Murdoch... 

Guarda bene, ho postato la situazione aggiornata dei diritti tv calcistici per il prossimo anno



diavolo ha scritto:


> La liga spagnola,eredivise e ligue 1 chi le trasmetterà?



Ancora non si sa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Maggio 2015)

Possibile che Sky resti a guardare e lasci l'esclusiva Champions a Mediaset per TRE anni??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, dal prossimo anno Fox Sport si vedrà solo su Sky. Il contratto con Premium scade questa stagione e non è stato rinnovato. Probabile ripicca di Murdoch...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Maggio 2015)

Una vergogna che con il costo talmente elevato dell'abbonamento Sky non sia riuscita ad acquistare i diritti Champions. Fossi un cliente Sky sarei imbufalito. Ma non lo sono, visto che fortunatamente esiste la Snai dove è possibile guardare le partite a scrocco


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In queste ore si stanno definendo quelli che saranno i diritti TV della prossima stagione. L'emittente televisiva Sky cerca di rispondere all'esclusiva CL di Mediaset Premium, assestando due colpi niente male: i diritti in esclusiva per la Serie B e il canale Fox Sports che trasmetterà la Premier League e la Bundesliga.
> 
> *Ecco, ad oggi, la situazione aggiornata dei Diritti TV in ambito calcistico per la prossima stagione 2015/2016.*
> 
> ...



La partita free di EL dove la mandano ?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La partita free di EL dove la mandano ?



Al 99% Cielo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Al 99% Cielo.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Possibile che Sky resti a guardare e lasci l'esclusiva Champions a Mediaset per TRE anni??



Sky non puo farci assolutamente nula, può al massimo tentare di convincere Mediaset, ma la vedo durissima viste le cifre pagate.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una vergogna che con il costo talmente elevato dell'abbonamento Sky non sia riuscita ad acquistare i diritti Champions. Fossi un cliente Sky sarei imbufalito. Ma non lo sono, visto che fortunatamente esiste la Snai dove è possibile guardare le partite a scrocco



A me fa infuriare che la Rai non trasmetta Motomondiale o Formula 1.

Sky ha fatto un offerta, Mediaset un altra, il tutto a *busta chiusa*, ed ha vinto Mediaset, è la vita.


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una vergogna che con il costo talmente elevato dell'abbonamento Sky non sia riuscita ad acquistare i diritti Champions. Fossi un cliente Sky sarei imbufalito. Ma non lo sono, visto che fortunatamente esiste la Snai dove è possibile guardare le partite a scrocco



Disdetta ad agosto e si aspetta la chiamata con la nuova offerta, molto semplice


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Disdetta ad agosto e si aspetta la chiamata con la nuova offerta, molto semplice



E se la retention non va a buon fine (non richiamano) ? Mica è una garanzia...


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2015)

Fantastico la MLS!!!

Comunque io ho MP, la serie B è una perdita relativa, tanto si potevano vedere le partite intere solamente quando erano singole visto che dedicavano un solo canale. La premier è una perdita enorme. Alla fine in estate dovrò fare i miei conti perchè se mi alzano il prezzo vista l'esclusiva champions e mi tolgono i canali di fox alla fine sono capace di andarmene.


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E se la retention non va a buon fine (non richiamano) ? Mica è una garanzia...



Rifai l'abbonamento, anche perché da nuovo abbonato hai sempre offerte più basse almeno per 6 o 12 mesi. Tanto senza Champions avranno una marea di disdette e saranno costretti a proporre degli abbonamenti più bassi.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rifai l'abbonamento, anche perché da nuovo abbonato hai sempre offerte più basse almeno per 6 o 12 mesi. Tanto senza Champions avranno una marea di disdette e saranno costretti a proporre degli abbonamenti più bassi.



Dall'altro lato della barricata però ho paura di che rincaro mi spareranno a MP, ora pago 26, con l'esclusiva chissà quanto aumentano.

Il bello è che in una battaglia commerciale fra due colossi in genere chi ci "guadagna" generalmente è il cliente che riesce ad ottenere belle offerte, invece a me pare a prescindere noi ce lo becchiamo lo stesso nel didietro e loro (mp e sky) a presindere brindano.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Maggio 2015)

Così è perfetto: nessuno è contento e nessun pacchetto vale il suo prezzo


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una vergogna che con il costo talmente elevato dell'abbonamento Sky non sia riuscita ad acquistare i diritti Champions. Fossi un cliente Sky sarei imbufalito. Ma non lo sono, visto che fortunatamente esiste la Snai dove è possibile guardare le partite a scrocco



Infatti io lo sono...Maledetta MP!


----------



## davoreb (9 Maggio 2015)

La premier si vedrà su Sky go? L'unica soluzione è che mio fratello ha Sky, io ho Premium e ci scambiamo l'online.

Comunque è una vergona 300-400 euro l'anno su Premium e 500-700 su Sky e nessuno ha tutti i diritti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Maggio 2015)

Sky può prendere tutte le esclusive che vuole, ma quella Champions è assolutamente la più importante e non può essere rimpiazzata.
Io sono abbonato Sky non solo per il calcio, ma perchè mi piace la redazione sportiva e sono contento di tutto il resto dell'offerta (telefilm, programmi di intrattenimento etc..), ma questa cosa della Champions pesa molto.

Per un anno non disdico nulla, perchè senza il Milan mi è sufficiente la partita in chiaro del mercoledì, di Napoli e Lazio/Roma non me ne frega nulla, e comprerò magari qualche singolo evento se ci sono partite irrinunciabili.

Però se la situazione diritti non cambierà nell'anno successivo, farò dei ragionamenti.


----------



## Dexter (9 Maggio 2015)

Io la Champions devo vederla, credo manderò la disdetta a Sky e farò Premium...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Maggio 2015)

Non si capisce proprio come Sky possa aversi fatto fregare in questo modo da Mediaset Premium. E inconcepibile perche la Champions e praticamente imprescendibile per chi e appassionato al calcio. Spero che in qualche modo riescano a cambiare qualcosa per la stagione 2016/17, altrimenti il prezzo diventa difficile da giustificare.





davoreb ha scritto:


> La premier si vedrà su Sky go? L'unica soluzione è che mio fratello ha Sky, io ho Premium e ci scambiamo l'online.
> 
> Comunque è una vergona 300-400 euro l'anno su Premium e 500-700 su Sky e nessuno ha tutti i diritti.



Si ritorna ai tempi di Stream e Telepiu...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dall'altro lato della barricata però ho paura di che rincaro mi spareranno a MP, ora pago 26, con l'esclusiva chissà quanto aumentano.
> 
> * Il bello è che in una battaglia commerciale fra due colossi in genere chi ci "guadagna" generalmente è il cliente* che riesce ad ottenere belle offerte, invece a me pare a prescindere noi ce lo becchiamo lo stesso nel didietro e loro (mp e sky) a presindere brindano.



Questo varrebbe quando tutti e due hanno le stesse prerogative, con le esclusive la questione si ribalta totalmente. Sarebbe giusto fare un prezzo-premio agli abbonati da tanti anni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo varrebbe quando tutti e due hanno le stesse prerogative, con le esclusive la questione si ribalta totalmente. Sarebbe giusto fare un prezzo-premio agli abbonati da tanti anni.



Concordo ma in realtà queste società pensano principalmente ad accaparrarsi nuovi clienti, piuttosto che mantenersi quelli che già hanno. Ed è una politica demenziale che non condivido affatto. Un cliente che accetta di stare con te dopo tot anni dovrebbe garantirsi un trattamento di riguardo e invece viene sempre trattato peggio rispetto agli ultimi arrivati.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo ma in realtà queste società pensano principalmente ad accaparrarsi nuovi clienti, piuttosto che mantenersi quelli che già hanno. Ed è una politica demenziale che non condivido affatto. Un cliente che accetta di stare con te dopo tot anni dovrebbe garantirsi un trattamento di riguardo e invece viene sempre trattato peggio rispetto agli ultimi arrivati.



Purtroppo equità e efficienza spingono quasi sempre in direzioni opposte. La mia era una proposta quasi utopica, è logico che non lo faranno mai perchè è sconveniente da parte loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Maggio 2015)

Ma la Liga?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Maggio 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la Liga?



Liga e Ligue 1 ancora non si sa.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo varrebbe quando tutti e due hanno le stesse prerogative, con le esclusive la questione si ribalta totalmente. Sarebbe giusto fare un prezzo-premio agli abbonati da tanti anni.



Io sono abbonato MP da almeno 7-8 anni, rispetto ai nuovi clienti alla fine avrò 1-2-3 euro al massimo in meno per mese. I nuovi clienti hanno si l'offerta, ma poi gli anni successivi si ritrovano a pagare più di me. Certo chi ha voglia di entrare, uscire, rientrare, cambiare allora si avrà ogni anno il calcio a prezzi accettabili ma ci vuole pazienza ed attenzione.

Ma come diceva qualcun altro qualsiasi dei due abbonamenti tu faccia non vedi tutto e quello che paghi è esagerato, questa è la verità. Altro che nella concorrenza vine il cliente, me cojoni.


----------



## Frikez (9 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo varrebbe quando tutti e due hanno le stesse prerogative, con le esclusive la questione si ribalta totalmente. Sarebbe giusto fare un prezzo-premio agli abbonati da tanti anni.



Vale lo stesso stesso per gli abbonamenti con le varie compagnie telefoniche, le offerte più vantaggiose vengono sempre fatte ai nuovi clienti, quelli vecchi invece subiscono questa politica ed è per questo motivo che conviene cambiare spesso operatore.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vale lo stesso stesso per gli abbonamenti con le varie compagnie telefoniche, le offerte più vantaggiose vengono sempre fatte ai nuovi clienti, quelli vecchi invece subiscono questa politica ed è per questo motivo che conviene cambiare spesso operatore.



Sì certo comunque l'ho detto prima, ne facevo una questione di onestà e non di guadagno, comunque tra quelli che entrano e quelli che escono conviene fare così.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In queste ore si stanno definendo quelli che saranno i diritti TV della prossima stagione. L'emittente televisiva Sky cerca di rispondere all'esclusiva CL di Mediaset Premium, assestando due colpi niente male: i diritti in esclusiva per la Serie B e il canale Fox Sports che trasmetterà la Premier League e la Bundesliga.
> 
> *Ecco, ad oggi, la situazione aggiornata dei Diritti TV in ambito calcistico per la prossima stagione 2015/2016.*
> 
> ...



Ma dai! Ancora una a turno...10 anni fa ne mandavano 2.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In queste ore si stanno definendo quelli che saranno i diritti TV della prossima stagione. L'emittente televisiva Sky cerca di rispondere all'esclusiva CL di Mediaset Premium, assestando due colpi niente male: i diritti in esclusiva per la Serie B e il canale Fox Sports che trasmetterà la Premier League e la Bundesliga.
> 
> *Ecco, ad oggi, la situazione aggiornata dei Diritti TV in ambito calcistico per la prossima stagione 2015/2016.*
> 
> ...



*AGGIORNAMENTO: come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, Mediaset Premium ha acquistato per i prossimi 3 anni anche il pacchetto C, ossia quello delle telecamere negli spogliatoi e le interviste all'intervallo. Inoltre Mediaset ha acquistato,sempre per il prossimo triennio, i diritti d'archivio di 360 partite su 380 relativi a 15 squadre di serie A, di cui 210 in esclusiva assoluta. I diritti si dividono in stagioni correnti (dal 2008 ad oggi) e storiche (prima del 2008). Questo acquisto può sembrare un dettaglio ma in realtà è con queste immagini che i TG sportivi e le trasmissioni confezionano i loro servizi. Gli unici club di cui Mediaset non detiene i diritti d'archivio sono Juventus, Roma, Empoli, Sassuolo e Torino che tratteranno direttamente con le emittenti i loro diritti d'archivio. Quindi per i prossimi 3 anni, indipendentemente dalle dirette TV, a partire dal 9° giorno successivo delle gare nessuna emittente, a parte Mediaset, potrà mandare in onda quelle immagini. 

Infine, Mediaset sarà l'unica emittente a trasmettere in diretta le conferenza stampa pre gara di 15 squadre e potrà seguire ogni giorno la vita degli atleti nei centri sportivi.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AGGIORNAMENTO: come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, Mediaset Premium ha acquistato per i prossimi 3 anni anche il pacchetto C, ossia quello delle telecamere negli spogliatoi e le interviste all'intervallo. Inoltre Mediaset ha acquistato,sempre per il prossimo triennio, i diritti d'archivio di 360 partite su 380 relativi a 15 squadre di serie A, di cui 210 in esclusiva assoluta. I diritti si dividono in stagioni correnti (dal 2008 ad oggi) e storiche (prima del 2008). Questo acquisto può sembrare un dettaglio ma in realtà è con queste immagini che i TG sportivi e le trasmissioni confezionano i loro servizi. Gli unici club di cui Mediaset non detiene i diritti d'archivio sono Juventus, Roma, Empoli, Sassuolo e Torino che tratteranno direttamente con le emittenti i loro diritti d'archivio. Quindi per i prossimi 3 anni, indipendentemente dalle dirette TV, a partire dal 9° giorno successivo delle gare nessuna emittente, a parte Mediaset, potrà mandare in onda quelle immagini.
> 
> Infine, Mediaset sarà l'unica emittente a trasmettere in diretta le conferenza stampa pre gara di 15 squadre e potrà seguire ogni giorno la vita degli atleti nei centri sportivi.*



Me ne frega ben poco delle intervista inutili al intervallo e le telecamere negli spogliatoi, ma quello che mi lascia incredulo e come sia possibile che Sky si lasci distruggere talmente da MP. Devono risparmiare? Com'e possibile? Dopo che hanno gia perso le partite di Champions e improponibile perdere altre parti del pacchetto calcio, perche a questo punto il prezzo non sara piu giustificabile. Ovviamente qui si parla di dettagli, ma la tendenza generale e strana. Anche in vista dei vari programmi su Sky Sport e Sky Sport 24


----------



## juventino (24 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AGGIORNAMENTO: come riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, Mediaset Premium ha acquistato per i prossimi 3 anni anche il pacchetto C, ossia quello delle telecamere negli spogliatoi e le interviste all'intervallo. Inoltre Mediaset ha acquistato,sempre per il prossimo triennio, i diritti d'archivio di 360 partite su 380 relativi a 15 squadre di serie A, di cui 210 in esclusiva assoluta. I diritti si dividono in stagioni correnti (dal 2008 ad oggi) e storiche (prima del 2008). Questo acquisto può sembrare un dettaglio ma in realtà è con queste immagini che i TG sportivi e le trasmissioni confezionano i loro servizi. Gli unici club di cui Mediaset non detiene i diritti d'archivio sono Juventus, Roma, Empoli, Sassuolo e Torino che tratteranno direttamente con le emittenti i loro diritti d'archivio. Quindi per i prossimi 3 anni, indipendentemente dalle dirette TV, a partire dal 9° giorno successivo delle gare nessuna emittente, a parte Mediaset, potrà mandare in onda quelle immagini.
> 
> Infine, Mediaset sarà l'unica emittente a trasmettere in diretta le conferenza stampa pre gara di 15 squadre e potrà seguire ogni giorno la vita degli atleti nei centri sportivi.*



Scommettiamo che Sky si comprerà i diritti d'archivio di Roma e Juve e li concederà a MP in cambio di quelli delle altre?


----------



## Love (1 Luglio 2015)

le conferenze pre gara a mp...noooo...quest'anno con sinisa saranno meravigliose le conferenze stampa...mannaggia


----------



## martinmilan (1 Luglio 2015)

io abbonamenti tv non ne faccio più,in caso prendo solo prepagata...ma se fanno le prepagate dove si può scegliere solo un pacchetto allora ci rinuncio e vado di streaming a scrocco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2015)

godo


----------



## Butcher (1 Luglio 2015)

Mai avuto abbonamenti. Ormai se si sa dove cercare su internet la partita la si vede (e anche bene).
Per tutto il resto c'è MilanWorld


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Luglio 2015)

La Premier League da sola vale tutto ciò che le varie emittenti satellitari possano offrire escluso la champions. Grazie Sky


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2015)

Non fa nulla mi sposto dalla tv al pc


----------



## Frank69 (4 Luglio 2015)

Sono andato a vedere il sito di Sky per vedere se, vista la perdita dei diritti della Champions League, avessero cercato qualche contromisura per evitare la perdita di abbonati... Sapete cosa ho scoperto...? Dalla prossima stagione su Sky calcio si vedranno solo la Serie A, la Serie B e le qualificazioni ad Euro 2016... Il calcio internazionale (Premier League, Bundesliga ed Eredivisie) trasmesso su Fox sports, passerà nel pacchetto sport...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2015)

Frank69 ha scritto:


> Sono andato a vedere il sito di Sky per vedere se, vista la perdita dei diritti della Champions League, avessero cercato qualche contromisura per evitare la perdita di abbonati... Sapete cosa ho scoperto...? Dalla prossima stagione su Sky calcio si vedranno solo la Serie A, la Serie B e le qualificazioni ad Euro 2016... Il calcio internazionale (Premier League, Bundesliga ed Eredivisie) trasmesso su Fox sports, passerà nel pacchetto sport...



Embè, tanta roba eh, come un tempo.

Infatti son tentato di levare calcio.


----------



## Kaw (21 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In queste ore si stanno definendo quelli che saranno i diritti TV della prossima stagione. L'emittente televisiva Sky cerca di rispondere all'esclusiva CL di Mediaset Premium, assestando due colpi niente male: i diritti in esclusiva per la Serie B e il canale Fox Sports che trasmetterà la Premier League e la Bundesliga.
> 
> *Ecco, ad oggi, la situazione aggiornata dei Diritti TV in ambito calcistico per la prossima stagione 2015/2016.*
> 
> ...



Volevo segnalare che su FoxSports (nel pacchetto Sky) sarà visibile pure l'Eredivisie.
Ed è news di oggi che Premium si è garantita i diritti per 3 anni di *Ligue 1*, e *Scottish Premiership*.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Volevo segnalare che su FoxSports (nel pacchetto Sky) sarà visibile pure l'Eredivisie.
> Ed è news di oggi che Premium si è garantita i diritti per 3 anni di *Ligue 1*, e *Scottish Premiership*.



L'imperdibile campionato scozzese.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2015)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Volevo segnalare che su FoxSports (nel pacchetto Sky) sarà visibile pure l'Eredivisie.
> Ed è news di oggi che Premium si è garantita i diritti per 3 anni di *Ligue 1*, e *Scottish Premiership*.



Le briciole, come immaginavo. Due campionati che potevano pure far a meno di acquistare, tristi quanto inutili. Potevano risparmiare i soldi e farne risparmiare a noi clienti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In queste ore si stanno definendo quelli che saranno i diritti TV della prossima stagione. L'emittente televisiva Sky cerca di rispondere all'esclusiva CL di Mediaset Premium, assestando due colpi niente male: i diritti in esclusiva per la Serie B e il canale Fox Sports che trasmetterà la Premier League e la Bundesliga.
> 
> *Ecco, ad oggi, la situazione aggiornata dei Diritti TV in ambito calcistico per la prossima stagione 2015/2016 (quelli di Sky e Mediaset valgono per il prossimo triennio)*
> 
> ...



*Aggiornato*


----------



## Love (21 Luglio 2015)

lessi che le conferenze pre gara sono di mediaset...confermate??? perchè nell'ultimo aggiornamento non si fa riferimento a questo...


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> lessi che le conferenze pre gara sono di mediaset...confermate??? perchè nell'ultimo aggiornamento non si fa riferimento a questo...



Si, MP ha precedenza su interviste post gara, esclusiva intervista a fine primo tempo, telecamere dentro gli spogliatoi e tunnel e conferenze stampa pre gare.


----------



## dyablo65 (21 Luglio 2015)

oggi ho inviato disdetta per mediaset premium , la perdita di fox sport e' importante.

se mi faranno una super offerta rimango , altrimenti mi aspetta un bel raspberry con installato xmbc collegato al televisore...


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Aggiornato*



Ma non si vergognano a Mediaset? Sky anche senza CL non ha paragoni. Ha tutti i migliori campionati esteri più un servizio con maggior competenza. Possono inviare la pubblicità dell'esclusiva CL anche 300 volte al giorno, secondo me non basta.


----------



## S T B (21 Luglio 2015)

siccome la telecom mi ha incluso sky nell'offerta telefonica, mi è stato detto che con 5 euro al mese in più posso aggiungere il pacchetto calcio e la cosa mi attira. Nel pacchetto calcio trovo tutta quella roba???


----------



## davoreb (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma non si vergognano a Mediaset? Sky anche senza CL non ha paragoni. Ha tutti i migliori campionati esteri più un servizio con maggior competenza. Possono inviare la pubblicità dell'esclusiva CL anche 300 volte al giorno, secondo me non basta.



Si ma per vedere tutto il calcio non basta un pacchetto ma devi fare calcio + sport e ti costa il doppio rispetto a Premium quindi se devono vergognare entrambi... tutte due le offerte sono incomplete e costose.


----------



## Ma che ooh (22 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Si ma per vedere tutto il calcio non basta un pacchetto ma devi fare calcio + sport e ti costa il doppio rispetto a Premium quindi se devono vergognare entrambi... tutte due le offerte sono incomplete e costose.



Resta migliore , comunque , quella di sky ( ma io sono , diciamo di parte , visto che adoro anche la formula 1 , e sopratutto la motogp )


----------



## davoreb (22 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Resta migliore , comunque , quella di sky ( ma io sono , diciamo di parte , visto che adoro anche la formula 1 , e sopratutto la motogp )



Se segui formula 1 e moto gp per te sicuramente.

Io ero indeciso ed alla fine ho fatto Premium perchè:

1. La champions
2. Costa meno di sky

Se almeno la Serie A era nel pacchetto Sport avrei scelto sky ma cosi come è attualmente ho preferito fare premium.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Luglio 2015)

Per quel che mi riguarda ci si potrebbe anche limitare al pacchetto Sport, ad oggi non ho sto gran voglia di seguire la Serie A per vedere Juve e Inter arrivare 1° e 2° e il Milan lottare per un posto in Europa League. Diciamo che il mercato influenzerà molto la mia decisione. Riguardo invece alla Champions continuo a credere che a Mediaset abbiano fatto un grave errore di valutazione e che già dall'anno prossimo saranno costretti a correre ai ripari.


----------

